# figure 8



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

if i dont see a follow should i still be doing a figure 8 at the end of every cast. i am new to musky fishing and not sure if you guys just do the figure 8 when you see a follow or all the time


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,

Most of my experience is trolling, but I hear quite often from casters that a musky will follow a bait down deep (sometimes, where you can't see it). So it is good to figure 8 every cast. If you are on shore there are some limitations, but I still do go back and forth before I bring the bait out of the water. Welcome to musky fishing-it's a lot of fun.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

A figure 8 on every cast would be a little extreme, and would wear you out quick! I would recommend doing at least an L turn and change of direction as you are bringing the bait near the boat. Roughly 10 feet out, move your rod tip to the other side of your body and L turn as the lure nears the boat. This will definately help to bring any deep follows up real quick.....


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for the help. thats why i was asking because casting is definitely a workout.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

As Jim said at least an L turn or an O on every cast. 

A couple years ago at the Muskie show in Columbus Steve Heiting told us about a follow that stayed on his bait for over 30 complete figure 8's and never bit. 

Sometimes they are hot and bite at the slightest change of direction, sometimes they have lock jaw and just like to tease you as they swim around and around and around. Thats what makes this so fun.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

yep i had fish at w.b. that still haunts me. followed in, eighted 2 or 3 times, followed, then i t followed a couple ovals and two complete circles around the boat and a couple more ovals and finally flashed away.. i agree with jim for the most part, and as long as you have some good glasses you can see follows pretty far away, usuall if i dont see anything i do and L and thats it. if the fish is hot on the bait they usually hit it the first turn of the eight, this is when i increase speed and it almost always works.. ive also had fish smash into the side of the boat in muddy water..after that, i always eight in stained water..good luck,you will have a blast learning and you never forget your first follow..


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

On cave run 10 years ago I had two fish come up and swipe at my lure when I was bringing it out of the water. I never saw either of them until it was too late. It wouldn't have mattered at the time because I didn't even know what a figure 8 was. Ever since then, I always at least do one swipe across the side of the boat similar to what Jim stated. I've never actually caught one on a figure 8, but my time on the water for skies is probably a lot less than most of the guys on the site. I just know that Gregg Thomas (a muskie fisherman that I hold in very high regard) once told me that 75% or more of his fish come in the first few cranks or right at the boat.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Figure 8/oval every cast if fishing muddy water or at night. These are times when you will most likely not see a following fish. An "L" is neceassary at the end of every cast.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

As far as casting goes....buy a Shimano Trinidad or 7000 Abu, a long(8' plus) rod and you'll be a lot less fatigued by the big lures! This worked for MJ and I but it was a little pricey!!!


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

2 fish I've caught came on deep wide figure 8's.... Talk about exciting!!!!
I usually start off with a figure 8 after each retrieve but as the day goes on "L" start to become the norm..


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

it would be pretty damn awesome to catch one on a figure 8 that close to the boat. ofcourse i would just like to catch one anywhere at this point but i will be out tonight and saturday at cc giving it my best shot. i went out last night until dark it wasnt as cold as i thought it would be. anyone ever caught any off the island at furnas shores ramp or are the coves the best areas. thanks for all your guys help i have learned a hell of alot from this site.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Speaking of retreival techniques, the "Shake and Bake" technique that Steve Heiting discussed a few years back in Musky Hunter is basically just a change of direction. If you think about it, you take your 7' or 8' rod from one side of your body to the other, your rod tip moves anywhere from 10' to 12'. This will cause a huge change of direction in your lure as it approaches the boat. You can bomb a long cast out, and move the rod from one side of your body to the other several times. This is the "Shake and Bake". In the article, Steve swears by this technique if you had a hot follow or tough fishing conditions.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

1roof, I've been watching for a steal or great deal on a Trinidad, came across something when i was on WalMart's website. Okuma Titus Gold, anyone have any experience with how these might cast, looks very similar to the Shimano? $329 reel for $188.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I've thrown 1roof's Trinidad, and it's an absolute boss cranking machine! To be completely honest, I would steer clear of Okumas. They come to America in a box, fully assembled, without any support or parts. Chuck Broad, who does all the reel repair for Rollie and Helens, told us not to buy them for this reason. People send them into him, and he really can't do much for them.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

I agree with MJ on this one. The Okuma's look and feel nice but parts are NOT available for a repair if necessary.
Chuck Brod told us about the Johnson Fishing support center. It consisted of a warehouse full of 55gal drums. The drums were full of old Johnson spincasts. If your reel broke w/in the warranty period, they sent you a new one without a hassle. The old one went into a drum! They never offered replacement parts. Sending you a new one was no sweat because they cost $0.72 to make! 
I would stay away from the Okumas. Shimano, Abu, or Daiwa will do you right and CAN be fixed if you break them!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks! That's exactly what I needed to hear.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

My Trinidads are GREAT! However, they are for ONE type of lure! BIG BLADES! These reels are HANDS DOWN the BEST for burning them! Trini's are not the best all-around reel though. If $$$ is not a concern, go with a LUNA/AVID or CALCUTTA TE. Good luck on your hunt for the perfect reel! -Gabe


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

My brother had a fish follow a homemade jerkbait at Leesville last fall. Followed the figure 8 around seven times, he paused the bait and then fish left only to return and follow one more figure 8 then leave. We also had this same fish follow 1-2 baits per trip on 4 consecutive fishing trips.

I got an Okuma induron for $60.00 brand new off ebay. Put a power handle on it and I love it. Sucks about not being able to get the parts for them, but I got a great deal on the reel. Check ebay.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I never had much luck while practicing the figure 8...It seems everytime, no matter how drastic or subtle, I stick the rod into the water or start the turn to figure 8, the fish swim away or take off. I'll simply do a continued sweep of the bait at the boat...L shape I suppose, like Jim said. I still figure 8 when I see a fish...never yet caught one on the figure 8 however. I guess its all you can really do when you get a follow to continue the lure moving in the water.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Both of my fish that came from the figure 8, shot up from the bottom out of the weeds and hit it... maybe they were following down inside the weeds? I was in about 5' and maybe 8' fow... (Leesville & St Clair)
I couldn't see either one until they shot up out of the weeds.... crazy, exciting!


----------

